# How to Repair Holes in Knit from KnitFreedom



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for repairing holes in any type of knitting.
http://knitfreedom.com/troubleshooting/how-to-darn-socks?awt_l=J5ywd&awt_m=3X3hWDQ_BQtOn9J


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks,I love this site - great tutorials.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Btibbs for this site. It looks a little complicated but if I had something I really wanted to fix, I think it would be a great help. I've already bookmarked it.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for an interesting, informative link!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I get her newsletters too...as I purchased "How to Knit like a Rock Star" lol kinda a joke but love her and her tips /hints...
Haven't really used the Ebook I purchased and it is VERY pricey..
What was I thinking??? lol
Oh well I may use it some day..
I might be the first "granny rock star"..In the mean time I can dream LOL


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much. Learned from my Mom how to do this
and nice to see again how smart she was.


----------

